# Ausable / Float Times / Spotting



## rfwood (Jan 8, 2004)

I finally am taking a weekend off, would like to float from Mio 
down before the season closes the end of September.

Would like the numbers for spotting, thanks for the help.

dick


----------



## HATCHBOMB (Oct 4, 2001)

www.ausableangler.com for the spotting. ~$15. 
M33 to comins is about 4 hours straight float in a drift boat. Comins to McKinley is about the same. Add in the appropriate time if you stop much. Ripping streamers and floating is where I get my times.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Check our spotting/float times sticky. Skip will do it for you and his number is on that post.


----------



## rfwood (Jan 8, 2004)

Quick update; fished Mio to Comins Flat, my wife and I took seven 
hours to float this stretch, had a great time.
Linda caught her first Au Sable rainbow, she is now officially HOOKED.
Thanks for the help.

dick

p.s. watched two otters fishing, what a sight.


----------

